# Some shots of some of my tanks



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Excuse the mess but when I am working on tanks it gets that way. Will post more pics tonight since these don't show them all


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I had that much room!! Haha I love it!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! How do you have enough time for that? lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are looking great Susan!


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you sell fish or is this just a personal collection?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Boy, you have MTS bad. When it gets this bad, I don't think there is a cure for it. 

Hope you have a great day


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That's not all the tanks. I have time for them because I am retired. Most of the tanks are for breeding and do sell some. Will post the other tanks later and some shots of fish hopefully.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

vreugy said:


> Boy, you have MTS bad. When it gets this bad, I don't think there is a cure for it.
> 
> Hope you have a great day


She's got it bad!
At the last FA meeting(fish anonymous) I think when they passed out cups of water(instead of coffee) I heard her ask for 10gallons!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hahaha I thought it was 20 gal but my mistake.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My bad!That's probly not even 3% Susan.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Some more shots

This is the other end of the room


220


my big boys




L66


cherries


55


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome pics, looks like you know what you're doing!


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Awsome !!! Well i guess when i retire,not too faroff, i probably will not reach this scale, but plan to do something big !!!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Great looking tanks. You are a credit to the hobby

Hope you have a great day


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Good lord susankat, YOU GO!

That is very impressive. Your tanks look better than most fish stores ive been to

Great to see such passion!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been keeping fish for more than 30 years and have learned a lot, but as with anything I am still learning. My passion right now has turned to cories and plecos. I now have 12 species of plecos counting my commons and sailfin. And 9 types of cories. So you can imagine the water changes. Which I do on a daily basis.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Envious...k:

Tanks look great! I did not see any rescued Swords, however


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I am very very jealous Susan. I hope and pray I have the ability to do what you do at any point in life! You truly are a credit to the hobby.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

jrman83 said:


> Envious...k:
> 
> Tanks look great! I did not see any rescued Swords, however


If you look into the 90 you can see one of them. One I gave to a friend of mine for his big tank.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

That's crazy awesome! How many gallons is it in total?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a little over 1000 gal.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A updated shot of the 55 that I had just redone


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

susankat said:


> I have a little over 1000 gal.


That's sooo amazing! :fish-in-bowl: x1000...


----------



## streak (May 20, 2013)

hehe, you're like the crazy cat lady but with fish. ohhh crazy cat...fish, lady.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I was a crazy cat lady once. Used to breed and show Persians.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

How do you get your plants to grow so well? I'm lucky if I can keep them in the gravel long enough to root. Beautiful tanks. I agree these are a lot nicer then what I've seen in the LFS.!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Puuugs!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yep pugs. They are just easy to grow plants don't do anything special with them. Just feed fish and change water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yours breeding yet Susan? mine are moving to the 110 at my dads bar, so I hope they will have some fun in there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is so many in there I couldn't tell you if they are or not.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

susankat said:


> I was a crazy cat lady once. Used to breed and show Persians.


And see....I went to such a different place with this...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahahaha your terrible


----------

